# Decoding old Bear Serial Numbers



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

Unless it is a 64-69 there is no magic decoder. For those years the first digit is the year. After that all bets are off as Bear started fresh every month. Glass color, options, length, coin type, shape and materail all give good hints, but it takes a combination to get it nailed down close. For the 70's there is some ballpark serial number info listed below.

"K's" are 1970 + 

My notes show 

KM 70-71 Bearcat and7 7/78 K mag 

KL 72-77 Black Bear and 70 Victor 

KN 70 Alaskan and 70 Tigercat 

KR 70-77 Grizzly 

GR 78 K Mag 

KZ 70-76 Super K 

KT 70-76 K Hunter 

KH 77 K Hunter and 78 Black Bear Hunter 

KU 70-76 K Mag 

KS 70-78 Little Bear 

KD 73-76 Super Grizz 

KE 70 Polar 

KX 70-76 Super Mag 

KJ 70-72 Tartar 

KV 70-77 Victor Patriot


----------



## Darth Fletcher (Mar 30, 2012)

That's good information. Thanks!


----------



## silver_ghost (Aug 5, 2021)

I also am having trouble finding any information on a 
Bear Compound Bow with Serial Number 1604198. I have looked everywhere for any information on this compound bow. If someone could help identify this for me or point me in the right direction that would be great.
Thank you


----------

